# SMOKED A 21# TURKEY IN 3 1/4 HOURS ON THE LANG



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2016)

I work part time as a pool tech. here in the community where I live.

I had a request to smoke a turkey & a ham for the company TG Day lunch.

They want to have everything ready to go at 11:00 AM the day before TG.

I haven't smoked a turkey on the Lang yet & had no idea how long a 21# bird would take.

I had thoughts of staying up half the night to get it cooked.

So yesterday I did a trial run, had some friends over to help eat it up.

I let the turkey air dry in the fridge overnight.

Then I parted it out, took the thighs off & spatchcocked the breast.

I smoked it in a pan with celery, carrots, onions, garlic, & some chicken broth.

So that I new I could repeat the same time, I set the Lang up with my BBQ Guru.

I set it for 270 degrees, and it took exactly 3 hours & 15 minutes to get the breast to 157.

The thighs hit 180 at the same time.

I left it in the pan on the counter with a foil cover until everybody was ready to eat.

I also made some stuffing balls, and smoked them as well.

It was a pretty hectic day & I didn't get a lot of photo's, but here is what I managed to get.

It was a Butterball turkey, so I didn't brine it, but I did inject it with Tony C's roasted garlic & herb marinade.













11-12-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 12, 2016






Then I melted a stick of butter & mixed in about 1/4 cup of my rub.

And brushed it all over the skin.













11-12-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 12, 2016






Into the smoker.













11-12-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 12, 2016






She sat right at 270 the whole time.













11-12-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 12, 2016






3 hours & 15 minutes later, here she is.













11-12-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 12, 2016






Ready to eat with some gravy.













11-12-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 12, 2016






Everybody that was here has had my turkeys before & they all said this was the best one that I have ever made.

I have to agree, it was so tender & juicy, it just melted in your mouth.

I'm really loving this Lang. It just keeps on putting out some fantastic Q!

It just doesn't seem to matter what I smoke in it, it always comes out good!

Thanks for looking folks!

Al


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 12, 2016)

That looks like a great cook for your first Lang turkey Thumbs Up
Nice smoke, point worthy.


----------



## tropics (Nov 12, 2016)

Al that is fast I like the way the Turkey comes out,when it doesn't have the Thighs an legs on it.Nice job again

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 12, 2016)

Looks tasty! Nice smoke Al!


----------



## donegotfat (Nov 12, 2016)

Looks awesome! I like how it was parted out, it looks to make it for a smoother even cook.

I will have to try it that way soon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> That looks like a great cook for your first Lang turkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tropics said:


> Al that is fast I like the way the Turkey comes out,when it doesn't have the Thighs an legs on it.Nice job again
> 
> Richie





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty! Nice smoke Al!





DoneGotFat said:


> Looks awesome! I like how it was parted out, it looks to make it for a smoother even cook.
> 
> I will have to try it that way soon.


Thanks a lot fellas!

It is much appreciated!

Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 12, 2016)

Very nice Al, ya knocked it outta the park on that cook !   Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice Al, ya knocked it outta the park on that cook !


Thanks Justin!

Al


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 12, 2016)

That's a fine looking bird.   

Great cook.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2016)

c farmer said:


> That's a fine looking bird.
> 
> Great cook.


Thanks a lot Adam!

Al


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 12, 2016)

Beautiful looking bird Al.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2016)

That Looks Awesome Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Had to be Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dark meat's my favorite, but save the white breast meat for my Sammies!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2016)

I have parted out Turkeys for several years saves a ton of cook time. Lookin' good Sir...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2016)

Oopps double post...


----------



## b-one (Nov 12, 2016)

Looks tasty,nice plate as well!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 12, 2016)

For what a Lang cost, it had better put out some first rate BBQ if the pitmaster even half knows what he is doing.
And you sir definitely know what you're doing.

That looks delicious, very nice.

POINT!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2016)

Davidhef88 said:


> Beautiful looking bird Al.


Thank you David!

Al


Bearcarver said:


> That Looks Awesome Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear!

You know I'll be making a bunch of sammies!!

Al


Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have parted out Turkeys for several years saves a ton of cook time. Lookin' good Sir...JJ


Thanks JJ!

I'm for sure going to do it this way from now on.

Al


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Oopps double post...


A lot of that happening lately.

Al


b-one said:


> Looks tasty,nice plate as well!


Thanks B!

Al


ChileRelleno said:


> For what a Lang cost, it had better put out some first rate BBQ if the pitmaster even half knows what he is doing.
> And you sir definitely know what you're doing.
> 
> That looks delicious, very nice.
> ...


Thanks CR!

Al


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 13, 2016)

Your typical gourmet post Al. point! b


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Your typical gourmet post Al. point! b


Your too nice Brian!

Thanks buddy!

Al


----------



## disco (Nov 14, 2016)

Beautiful bird, Al. If this isn't worth a point, nothing is.

Disco


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 14, 2016)

I really like the idea of parting out the bird like that.  Sure would make it a lot easier to cook and then to carve.  That's a lot of bird in a pretty short time period.

POINTS

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2016)

Disco said:


> Beautiful bird, Al. If this isn't worth a point, nothing is.
> 
> Disco





GaryHibbert said:


> I really like the idea of parting out the bird like that.  Sure would make it a lot easier to cook and then to carve.  That's a lot of bird in a pretty short time period.
> 
> POINTS
> 
> Gary


Thanks a lot guys & thanks for the points!!

Al


----------



## ward66 (Nov 17, 2016)

Ok thanks one more thing if I smoke it in a pan like you did with chicken broth, I should not need my water pan. I am using a brinkman elec smoker.


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 17, 2016)

I missed this one Al. Your turkey looks really good, you sure are getting allot of good use from the Lang.

Great job and keep up the good work!  Point!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> I missed this one Al. Your turkey looks really good, you sure are getting allot of good use from the Lang.
> 
> Great job and keep up the good work!  Point!


Thanks a lot John!

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2016)

ward66 said:


> Ok thanks one more thing if I smoke it in a pan like you did with chicken broth, I should not need my water pan. I am using a brinkman elec smoker.


You won't need to put water in it, but leave it in the smoker as a heat shield.

Al


----------



## Bummed (Nov 18, 2016)

Looks mighty fine!


----------



## soxfan79 (Nov 18, 2016)

That is some fine looking bird!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 18, 2016)

Bummed said:


> Looks mighty fine!





soxfan79 said:


> That is some fine looking bird!


Thanks a lot guys!

Al


----------



## stantheman (Nov 21, 2016)

Good stuff. Any chance of getting that stuffing ball recipe?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2016)

StanTheMan said:


> Good stuff. Any chance of getting that stuffing ball recipe?


It's really just your favorite stuffing & rolled into balls.

We put some hot Italian sausage in it too.

Al


----------



## luckyblueeye (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow, I'm so impressed! Can I ask some newbie questions? I just joined 5 min ago :) I asked a question about collecting drippings for gravy and now I see that you smoked yours in a tray! I don't know what a Lang is, is that how it works? Or is this the way to go if you want to collect the drippings for gravy? Also, does anyone use a cheese cloth to prevent very dark coloring? I read somewhere (I have read a gazillion posts today) that a chef said that a cheese cloth covered in butter and oil keeps the bird juicy and needs to be taken off half way through the smoking. I have roasted 15+ turkeys but never smoked one. Super, duper excited!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2016)

luckyblueeye said:


> Wow, I'm so impressed! Can I ask some newbie questions? I just joined 5 min ago :) I asked a question about collecting drippings for gravy and now I see that you smoked yours in a tray! I don't know what a Lang is, is that how it works? Or is this the way to go if you want to collect the drippings for gravy? Also, does anyone use a cheese cloth to prevent very dark coloring? I read somewhere (I have read a gazillion posts today) that a chef said that a cheese cloth covered in butter and oil keeps the bird juicy and needs to be taken off half way through the smoking. I have roasted 15+ turkeys but never smoked one. Super, duper excited!


I prefer to smoke chickens & turkeys in a pan.

I think you get a juicier bird that way.

However most guys put the bird on the grate with a pan on the grate below it to catch the juices.

A Lang is just the name of a company that builds offset smokers.

I personally have never used cheesecloth & can't comment on whether it works or not.

Good luck with your turkey!

Al


----------



## hoosiersmoker (Nov 22, 2016)

Have you tried this method with a spatchcocked turkey instead of parting it out? This year I will attempt my first smoked turkey breast in my new Pit Boss pellet grill (Couldn't afford a Treager :)). so far ribs, brisket, chicken have all turned out really well I don't expect this breast to be an issue but I like the pan idea, never tried that one. That bird looks phenomenal! Can almost smell it from here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2016)

hoosiersmoker said:


> Have you tried this method with a spatchcocked turkey instead of parting it out? This year I will attempt my first smoked turkey breast in my new Pit Boss pellet grill (Couldn't afford a Treager :)). so far ribs, brisket, chicken have all turned out really well I don't expect this breast to be an issue but I like the pan idea, never tried that one. That bird looks phenomenal! Can almost smell it from here.


That's the way I used to do them, spatchcocked in a pan.

I just started parting them out & I like it better this way, because I always had a problem getting the thighs & breast done exactly at the same time.

Now if one gets done early I just pull it out.

I pull the breast at 157 & the thighs at 175-180.

My experience has been that if I go above 157 the breast starts to dry out.

And if I don't go to at least 175 the thighs are tough.

After a half hour rest the carry over cooking will get the breast to 165.

Here's a chicken I did a couple of months ago.













4-7-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 22, 2016






Hope this helps!

Al


----------



## luckyblueeye (Nov 22, 2016)

Thank you Al for your reply! Have a wonderful Thanksgiving :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2016)

luckyblueeye said:


> Thank you Al for your reply! Have a wonderful Thanksgiving :)


Your welcome!

You have a great thanksgiving too!

Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 8, 2017)

Old post - but still on point.  
Thanks for posting this Al.  
Points!


----------

